# Plant ID?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

anyone know what plant this is? In all honesty, it doesn't even look like an aquatic plant but its still living underwater.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nobody knows?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Hygrophila corymbosa


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

menagerie said:


> Hygrophila corymbosa


I agree. Most likely this plant. Leaves look similar either submersed or emmersed. Let it grow out of the tank and you should have pretty little purple flowers in about 1 month.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Flowers?! ohhh im excited.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

second that!


----------

